# Rekursive Ersetzung



## Thumbnail (21. Jan 2013)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte Hilfe bei einer rekursiven Ersetzung, die Aufgabe sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Bestimmen Sie zu der gegebenen rekursiven Funktion den Wert von f(4) durch rekursive Ersetzung.

function f(n):
   if n<2
      f <- n+1
   else 
      f <- 2+f(n-1)*f(n-2)

Wie muss ich da an die Aufgabe rangehen? Kannte die rekursive Ersetzung bisher nur mit Fakultät, also beispielsweise fact(3)=3*fact(2)... Bei der Aufgabe oben komme ich aber nicht weiter.

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Marcinek (21. Jan 2013)

Wo issen da der Unterschied zur Fakultät?

Wieso implementierst du das nicht einfach in Java ?

Der Code steht ja schon da.

---

Was ist eine Rekursive Ersetzung?


----------



## SlaterB (21. Jan 2013)

> Was ist eine Rekursive Ersetzung? 

ich denke
fact(3)=3*fact(2) = 3*2*fact(1) = ..

mit Verzweigung hat man bisschen mehr an Schritten und längere Formeln, sollte aber noch im Rahmen bleiben,
eine Aufgabe die länger als 10 sec dauert


----------

